

The Internet of Things Is Wildly Insecure — And Often Unpatchable - jdnier
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2014/01/theres-no-good-way-to-patch-the-internet-of-things-and-thats-a-huge-problem/

======
jdnier
"But this time the problem is much worse, because the world is different: All
of these devices are connected to the Internet. The computers in our routers
and modems are much more powerful than the PCs of the mid-1990s, and the
Internet of Things will put computers into all sorts of consumer devices. The
industries producing these devices are even less capable of fixing the problem
than the PC and software industries were."

